# Broken foot? Maybe?.. How can I tell?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

More on the background of this situation can be found in this thread...
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=22018
I decided to make another thread about Nemo since the previous thread was more about Aylithe's aggression.

Nemo was attacked severely by Aylithe, who is now separated. Though Nemo and her sisters now seem happy now and are sleeping with the elders, Mithe and Myrre, rather than huddled in a corner, Nemo is still having issues moving around.

Her wounds on her rump have scabbed over and the bite on her tail looks clean, but it hasn't formed a scab yet. Her back foot, however, isn't improving. She isn't moving it at all and the toes on that foot stay curled up. Its as if its broken. She tries not to walk at all, but when she does walk, she hobbles on her heal/ankle joint. It seems to be causing her a lot of pain...

I haven't checked on her since this morning, so this is how she was as of this morning.

Is there any way I can tell if her foot is actually broken? Should I wait a few days and see if it gets any better or should I put her to sleep now to stop her from suffering? :/ 
I'm really wishing I would have just kept the three of them with their mother now.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd Waite a few days, as it happened just over a day ago it is probably very sore and maby inflamed a bit. If no improvement in a few days and its still causing pain I'd put her down. If it's not causing pain in a few days time but she still won't use it she will adapt, I had a doe come to be with a messed up frount leg either a birth feed t or a break that healed wrong, it didn't bother her or slow her down


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've recently had a rabbit with a broken leg.Easy to identify because it was completely floppy and out of control.No open wound so all that has been required is confining to a small cage for about 6 weeks.The leg has healed completely.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't have personal experience with broken bones in mice, but the literature I read suggests you use the same method Sarah described. 
Small cage, nothing to climb on/fall off.
You could get her a nonsteroidal painkiller to make it easier. It won't get rid of the pain completely, so she will still go easy on the leg, but it won't hurt that bad anymore.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Update on Nemo:

She's doing fine. Her wounds healed. Her foot/leg is still broken, but she's adjusted. She uses it to walk on, but its not like a normal mouse. The best way to describe how she walks is when someone walks with a cast on their foot.


----------

